# Why Must I lurk for Years and Just Join Now?



## Irishcarpenter (Oct 7, 2007)

I suppose lurking is fitting for the Haunting season....

Finally I managed to make some posts and look for some answers for my projects!

Thank you to all that have taken their experienced time to post examples and tips for folks like me that are still honing their skills. lol

My two girls take as much of an interest as I do, so it really seems like a family activity that is as much fun as it is work!

Thanks Again!

Chad


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Lurking - stalking - it's all good. Welcome aboard...

Hey - is the weather ANY cooler in Canada than in the Midwest US? We reached 93 the other day. 

This Fall is not very - Fall.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I too lurked before joining. I loved lurking, but I just had to get in on the action.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well your out now, no more lurkin for you!!

Welcome!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy! Welcome to the forum. I lurked for a whole day before joinging lol.. My daughter is getting into this as much as me. Like mother like daughter I guess.. She just got half way done with her first sign. Can't wait to see some of your and your kids work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. It's nice to meet you. It's always fun when your family gets involved with you. My kids, who are all grown now, just shake their heads at me and I think they are trying to have me committed...LOL. Welcome aboard.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Chad!
Glad to see that you moved from the lurking stage to posting!
It all starts somewhere..........then never ends! LOL
Glad to have you here!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad you decided to join us! Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BooGirl needs another stalker! lol

Welcome aboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our humble abode!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

